# Keep away the fox!



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hat I do with my flock to keep foxes and other creatures away is have a radio! I play a talk station 24/7! This trick makes foxes think there is someone in there at all times! It's work so far that fox has not came back!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Great idea! Never thought of that one before.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I guess talk radio is good for something.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

interesting idea that, could bore the chickens to death though


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We keep a radio on in the barn for the horses but not at the chicken house. I sleep with a window open year round and I don't think I could stand it ... lol


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

When I'm out there working I change it to country!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you what a Great idea! Very cool I'll look into doing the same!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Plus it's entertainment for the flock. Hey, maybe they will start talking to like parrots. Lol


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ya! Hahahaha!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I have seen a few people do that up here too. Thinking I may try it, do you think it would work to keep bears away?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Probably..


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

The bears that I have known would not have cared, and would just gone about their business.

Their business naturally being ripping off the coop roof and dipping their arms in the hole "fishing" for chickens.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> The bears that I have known would not have cared, and would just gone about their business.
> 
> Their business naturally being ripping off the coop roof and dipping their arms in the hole "fishing" for chickens.


Omg!!! Really?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

How scarey! Electric fence might help?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I didn't have a problem last year, but didnt have them in the spring when they wake up hungry. We will see if I can afford it by then.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Omg!!! Really?


In all the loses I've had over the years to predators, the worst was the year of the bear. It started early when I woke up one night to a weird sound. I woke up the husband and we ran outside in our skivvies. He was in just undies and muck boots with the 12 gauge and I was in a thin summer nightie, muck boots and had the high powered flashlight. He had a blast or two when we heard the bear crashing through the brush behind the coop. He destroyed the whole roof by pulling the edges up around the whole thing, then he just punched through above the roosts.

The chickens were quite smart and they all jumped off the roosts and ran out the little door to their enclosed run, so they weren't there when the bear stuck his arm in "fishing". We had to replace the whole roof that day and we booby trapped the edges with chicken wire, so if he stuck his nose up and under the roof he would get his nose torn up and the panels over the roost became metal. I hung noisy things on the ends, so if anything was on the roof or moved it in anyway it would make clanging and jingling noises.

It was about 5 days later that we went through a similar time, but the new roof held and the bear had a backside of buckshot.

The next year was the worst though, I had bears come in the middle of the day and help themselves. I would find cleaned out carcasses in the middle of the yard or just parts here and there. I lost 10 chickens and 2 ducks that year.

An electric fence is what solved it. We tracked the bear poo and found they were all coming from one direction and going in one direction, so when the electric fence went up around the garden that was in their path. I baited it with peanut butter and we never had another bear issue. That year two were caught over one mountain going through dumpsters and a mother and three cubs were caught up the road in a pine tree fence. I had two bear traps put in the field, but we never caught one. There were just too many bears in too small a space that year.

Dealing with the game people was fun, they told me over and over that the bears are after the chicken feed, not the chickens. Hhhmmm, this bear was walking past 30 pounds of chicken feed and killing chickens. I talked to a lady who had bears breaking into her basement and eating her dog food. The game people told her that they could fine her for feeding the bears.  The bear was breaking down an outer door and then another door to get to the metal cans that held the dog food. And THAT is feeding the bears???


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> In all the loses I've had over the years to predators, the worst was the year of the bear. It started early when I woke up one night to a weird sound. I woke up the husband and we ran outside in our skivvies. He was in just undies and muck boots with the 12 gauge and I was in a thin summer nightie, muck boots and had the high powered flashlight. He had a blast or two when we heard the bear crashing through the brush behind the coop. He destroyed the whole roof by pulling the edges up around the whole thing, then he just punched through above the roosts.
> 
> The chickens were quite smart and they all jumped off the roosts and ran out the little door to their enclosed run, so they weren't there when the bear stuck his arm in "fishing". We had to replace the whole roof that day and we booby trapped the edges with chicken wire, so if he stuck his nose up and under the roof he would get his nose torn up and the panels over the roost became metal. I hung noisy things on the ends, so if anything was on the roof or moved it in anyway it would make clanging and jingling noises.
> 
> ...


Oh my, where are you that the game people think they are not after the live bait? They do live dog food, but you can't fine someone who has the food securely in their house. Out on a porch, yes, but in her house? Crazy. We have great game and wildlife people here. They do fine people for leaving their trash out and that sort of thing.


----------



## rrussell250 (Feb 10, 2013)

Flashlight and a 22 rifle. Lead poison.


----------

